# mini 14 rancher 223 cal



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

need some opinions on what you guys think.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bought one several years ago. It was a piece of crap, just like every other Ruger rifle I have owned. Maybe it was just bad luck, but I'd dought it. Had a Ruger .45 auto, it too was a piece of crap. Accuracy on all these was terrible. Piss poor triggers. Others may disagree, but this was my experience.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

only ruger rifle worth its weight 10 22 looking for 223/ 5.56 rifle savage cant go wrong or ar 15. ruger hand guns only way to go that is with ruger


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

squiddy said:


> only ruger rifle worth its weight 10 22 looking for 223/ 5.56 rifle savage cant go wrong or ar 15. ruger hand guns only way to go that is with ruger


I agree with the 10/22. I have an LCR that seems to be a very good gun, but all other Rugers have been garbage. Bill Ruger said responsible firearms for responsible people. That was BS speak for junk pieces of crap for those that don't know any better. Also agree that an AR-15 is a much better option. JMO.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I guessI'm the exact opposite. I've had two ranch rifles and a reg mini 14,all three have been great. If your expecting accuracy past 80-100 yards though the mini 14/30's are not for you. As far as Ruger handguns go.... I'm nto sure I've ever head anything bad about the Superredhawk/Blackhawk frames. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

well i think i will pass on the mini 14 to many bad reports from to many people. but i have a rugar 38 lcr i wouidn't trade for the world.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I say Ruger is a great gun. I still have my first 9mm, it's a P85 and it's still old reliable. That pistol has at least, at least 10,000 rounds thru it and that's guessing on the very lean side. I've never owned a mini 14, but I had a buddy that did. He shot tracers every other round from it and I can't ever remember any issues with it. Guess I'm a little bias, I own 5 Ruger guns and wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I've owned Ruger firearms for alot of years and never had any issues with any of them. They have always seemed to be of top quality. I've owned two Ranch rifles and loved them both. One currently sets in the cabinet tricked out with a scope, laser sight, synthetic stock, bipod and sling ready to rock-n-roll. I am confident of it's performance. I didn't buy it to shoot 1" groups.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

IMO the only reason the Mini-14 sells is becuase of looks. They are not known for accuracy


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

RUGER, makes a awesome .44 mag, 357 , handguns build like tanks!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Orlando said:


> IMO the only reason the Mini-14 sells is becuase of looks. They are not known for accuracy


thats true and i perfer the orginal


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Keep one on the Tractor or Combine ,works for me mine is beat to hell but still works fine ..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had both 14s and 30s and didnt think much of them for accuracy..they were fun guns to just plink with. I have numerous 77s and wouldnt trade them for anything.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

if yoou want cheap reliable and fun you will never go wrong with a ak not the most accurate but for target shooting with in a 100 yrds you cant go wrong it will shoot in any conditions i think if u put primers in #57 gravel it will shoot those and 7.62 is a mean round and cheap my money is the the ak every time


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have had both 14s and 30s and didnt think much of them for accuracy..they were fun guns to just plink with. I have numerous 77s and wouldnt trade them for anything.


 Glad to see some have had good luck with Ruger rifles. I bought a M-77 many years ago. Ordered it because it was one of the few that offered a left hand bolt action. To my dismay it had a nonajustable garbage trigger that was so bad that it made accurate shooting impossible. Tried to get a new trigger, but dealer said Ruger produced the crap trigger so that it could not be replaced with anything available at the time. This was to avoid being sued over accidental discharge. The only other rifle that pissed me off that bad was that Mini-14. I took a beating and traded that 77 for a new Browning A-Bolt at the same dealer. It took him 2 years to find someone to buy the 77. The Browning A-Bolt is the finest rifle I have ever used.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Had a Ruger 357 single action Bisby and was not impressed with it at all. The front sight was bent so had to send it back to Ruger which they fixed eventually. Sold it back to FIn Feather Fur and took a little loss on it but thats how it goes..................Rich


----------

